# Worming kid goats???????



## Speedy94c

At what age should I start worming my kid goats, I have 25-30 nanny goats that have already starting kidding, I have approx 28-30 kids on the ground already. They range in age from 4 weeks to 1 week old now.  I was just wondering when to start worming them and how often to worm them??????

Thanks in advance


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I would be more worried about coccidiosis at first.

You can use Corid or sulfa-dimethoxine 

We use Corid. when the oldest kids are 3 weeks old we start adding corid to the water at the rate of 2oz per 5 gallons. This should be their only source of water and treat for 7 days.  

We start creep feeding the kids at 2 weeks old in a special pen made so that only the kids can get in, we use a medicated feed containing a coccidiosis med. and it also contains ammonia chloride for the males. I prefer pelleted goat feed over sweet feed. 
onse the kids are weaned we keep a close eye out for any signs of scours and the first sign we treat again with the corid in their water. We wean at 6 to 8 weeks. 
Some people treat every 21 days or so to their kids.

Some peole catch them all and treat them orally, with Sulfa-dimeth.  The treatment in the drinking water has worked just fine. With the occasional exception of a kid starting to scour and then we treat them orally until scours dry up and put all the kids on medicated drinking water.


Now as far as the worms, we worm on an as needed basis, checking their eye-lids and lips for paleness, We use Cydectin cattle pour-on as a drench given at the rate of 1cc per 20lbs for most worms and lice,but  this will not treat tapeworms, We use a white wormer like safegaurd or valbazen to treat goats with tapeworms. I like to treat for tapeworms in the spring or summer.

Keep in mind we are a meat goat farm and we sell most our kids at around 4 months of age, We try not to use any more chemical wormers than needed on kids going to slaughter our show whethers get wormed onse a month starting at 2 months of age up until show day. Our keeper does, get checked on a regular basis for worms and tapewormed during the summer. 

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/coccidiosis.htm
http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/wormers.htm


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I would be sure to worm the does the day after kidding to combat periparturient rise.  All of our does get Valbazen the day after they kid.


----------



## miron28

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Now as far as the worms, we worm on an as needed basis, checking their eye-lids and lips for paleness, We use Cydectin cattle pour-on as a drench given at the rate of 1cc per 20lbs for most worms and lice,but  this will not treat tapeworms,


would this be the same dose for the injectibale? 1cc per 20lbs??


----------



## Speedy94c

We use Corid. when the oldest kids are 3 weeks old we start adding corid to the water at the rate of 2oz per 5 gallons. This should be their only source of water and treat for 7 days.  

Is it ok for the grown goats to drink this water also?????  I have them all in 2 seperate pastures and dont know how I would be able to seperate the kids water from the grown goats and make sure the kids drank their corid treated water.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Speedy94c said:
			
		

> We use Corid. when the oldest kids are 3 weeks old we start adding corid to the water at the rate of 2oz per 5 gallons. This should be their only source of water and treat for 7 days.
> 
> Is it ok for the grown goats to drink this water also?????  I have them all in 2 seperate pastures and dont know how I would be able to seperate the kids water from the grown goats and make sure the kids drank their corid treated water.


Yes, that is what we do, we give it to all of the goats, our kids and moms are together, We treat for 7 days making sure that is the only source of water. This works well in the winter when there is little pasture and they are just eating dry hay. 


Don't forget that if you treat and then start seeing signs of scours 2 or 3 weeks later you need to treat again.  Any actively scouring kids must be treated individually,( orally) or you can loose them quickly, but we haven't had much problems with active scours.


We do also feed a medicated pelleted goat feed in a creep feed set up to help witht he Cocci, but his wont all together prevent it.


----------



## helmstead

Putting CoRid in the water isn't doing a darn thing for cocci, folks.  Sorry.   All you're doing is forcing your goats to drink nasty water - an especially bad idea if you have bucks.

CoRid must be dose UNDILUTED at 2.5 cc per 10 lbs (yep, no kidding) to do anything for cocci.

As far as worming, I begin my kids on a monthly program at 4 weeks old, and deworm them every month til they're a year old.  Stomach worms are their deadliest in the first year - and since I know I have them in my soil, I don't take any chances.   I use Ivermec at 1 cc per 22 lbs.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

helmstead said:
			
		

> Putting CoRid in the water isn't doing a darn thing for cocci, folks.  Sorry.   All you're doing is forcing your goats to drink nasty water - an especially bad idea if you have bucks.
> 
> CoRid must be dose UNDILUTED at 2.5 cc per 10 lbs (yep, no kidding) to do anything for cocci.
> 
> As far as worming, I begin my kids on a monthly program at 4 weeks old, and deworm them every month til they're a year old.  Stomach worms are their deadliest in the first year - and since I know I have them in my soil, I don't take any chances.   I use Ivermec at 1 cc per 22 lbs.


Sorry I disagree, we have used it for years, and never loose a kid or goat, well, other than the onse that hang themselves.  If I don't treat the yound kids out on pasture soon enough and I start to see a little scouring, It clears it right up.  Many people use it around here, very very big set ups with 100's of animals.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

miron28 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now as far as the worms, we worm on an as needed basis, checking their eye-lids and lips for paleness, We use Cydectin cattle pour-on as a drench given at the rate of 1cc per 20lbs for most worms and lice,but  this will not treat tapeworms,
> 
> 
> 
> would this be the same dose for the injectibale? 1cc per 20lbs??
Click to expand...

I am sorry I am not sure of the answer to that, I have never used the injectable.   

POur-on says 5mg of moxidectin per ml.
injectable for cattle and non-lactating dairy cattle says it contains 10mg of moxi per ml

According to that it is twice the strength, so the injectable would be 1 cc per 40lbs, assuming the carriers in the injectable work as well as the pour-on.  Don't forget all wormers should be given as a drench to goats.  

I know cydectin came out with a sheep drench, but I have had several big local farmers say that it doesn't work as well and isn't worth the money. 

quest horse womer aslo conatins Moxidectin, and quest plus contains moxidectin and praziquantel, I have been trying to get my hands on some quest plus, but haven't been able to find any. Praziquantil is a very very good tape wormer, but to date it isn't being labeled for cattle, sheep, or goats.


----------

